# TRANSPONDER KEY PROGRAMMING



## GLOCK3023 (Dec 14, 2007)

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO PROGRAMM ATRANSPONDER KEY FOR 07 PATHFINDER


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Can you please turn off your caps lock when posting?


----------



## dens_310 (Apr 14, 2006)

lol.........


----------



## dens_310 (Apr 14, 2006)

88pathoffroad said:


> Can you please turn off your caps lock when posting?


WHATS WRONG WITH CAPITALS....? lol


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

Is it a new key or are you trying to link it to your seat programming?


----------

